# DSP manager



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is a flashable form of dsp manager. It has worked on every rom since I have had my GN including the new linaro builds. I'm not sure why some do not think it works..

Flash in cwm or twrp:
http://db.tt/4xrqUSAT


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

Same filename as the only dsp manager I've found that works with Pandora.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool, everyone complains about it never working. This one works!


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm streaming Pandora through a Bose sound box. I dl and install with cwm. It still doesn't work for me. I also rebooted and retried it. The app opens, all the settings are there. But it doesn't work for me. Liquid 1.4 and Franco m4.


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Thats weird. That exactly what I'm running. Try wiping cache


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

I have another one that I use on my dinc miui v4 that's named like this one minus the 9k part and its the only one that works on that phone. I will post when I get off work but if you search past_pluto posts on xda you might find where I posted it there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone tested on my stuff?

Either Protostome or Deuterostome? Cannot test it myself today.... infact I should not reading/writing in this thread.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Knowpig said:


> I'm streaming Pandora through a Bose sound box. I dl and install with cwm. It still doesn't work for me. I also rebooted and retried it. The app opens, all the settings are there. But it doesn't work for me. Liquid 1.4 and Franco m4.


Make sure you go to settings / sound / and choose the default FX application

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Make sure you go to settings / sound / and choose the default FX application
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I wanted to like that post and +1 it. But there is no "choose default FX app".
What am I missing. 
I uninstalled it. Cleared cache and dalvik. Then reinstalled it.
Still no go.


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Knowpig said:


> I wanted to like that post and +1 it. But there is no "choose default FAX app".
> What am I missing.
> I uninstalled it. Cleared cache and dalvik. Then reinstalled it.
> Still no go.


You probably need to disable the stock ICS equalizer. Go to /system/app and rename the MusicFX.apk to MusicFX.apk.bak and that should disable it. If you ever want to re-enable it just get rid of the .bak and it will go back to normal. This will allow you to use the DSP Manager through the Google Music sound effects settings.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

ChuckDz3 said:


> You probably need to disable the stock ICS equalizer. Go to /system/app and rename the MusicFX.apk to MusicFX.apk.bak and that should disable it. If you ever want to re-enable it just get rid of the .bak and it will go back to normal. This will allow you to use the DSP Manager through the Google Music sound effects settings.


MusicFX is not built into Liquid.
I don't see any FX selections in settings and I didn't see anything in there poking around with root browser.
Bummer. 
;(


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

settings --> apps --> whatever app your using for sound --> clear defaults --> profit


----------

